# bareos-server upgrade fail



## Kryol (Aug 8, 2018)

Hi
Trying to upgrade bareos from 16.2 to 17.2.5 with portmaster. All dependencies upgrade successfully but bareos-server upgrade fails with linker error. File with error messages is attached.

Any suggestions


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 8, 2018)

First deinstall sysutils/bareos-server before trying again.

It seems that bareos-server-17.2.5_1 builds fine

http://beefy5.nyi.freebsd.org/data/latest-per-pkg/bareos-server/17.2.5_1/104i386-default.log
http://beefy6.nyi.freebsd.org/data/latest-per-pkg/bareos-server/17.2.5_1/104amd64-default.log


----------



## Kryol (Aug 9, 2018)

cpm@ said:


> First deinstall sysutils/bareos-server before trying again.
> 
> It seems that bareos-server-17.2.5_1 builds fine
> 
> ...



It works for me. But upgrade fails.


----------



## SirDice (Aug 9, 2018)

I would delete the old packages first; `pkg delete bareos\*`. Don't worry about your configuration files, they will remain in place.

I suspect it's trying to build the new server version using libraries from the old client.


----------



## cpm@ (Aug 9, 2018)

SirDice said:


> I would delete the old packages first; `pkg delete bareos\*`. Don't worry about your configuration files, they will remain in place.
> 
> I suspect it's trying to build the new server version using libraries from the old client.


Yes, it should work since the problematic libbareos.so is provided by sysutils/bareos-client.


----------

